# Lansing, MI Finally to get HD Locals?



## engeler1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

Wanted to see if anyone could comment on the reliability of what I heard from the guy selling Directv at Sams club. Several days later I asked a 2nd guy at the Sams Club and heard this same story:

Lansing will have HD Locals finally before the Superbowl. The rumor is that Comcast had an exclusive contract for HD locals which is up at the end of 2011.

Usually any news is broken on this website, not by Sams employees commissioned to sell more Directv.

So I put it out to this board -- does this story pass the smell test?

Bring on the HD Locals!

Eric


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

As far as comcast not dish has had Lansing HD for about 2years now. So I think the Sam's guy is fall of stuff.:eek2:


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Sounds like a simple sales job, not good info.

Lansing as of 12/28/11 is not even uplinked for testing yet.

Also, Dish has Lansing HD locals, and many outlying areas that have cable other than Comcast have Lansing HD locals.

I think he just wants to sell Directv.


----------



## engeler1 (Oct 26, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of. I'll pass the bad news along to my Dad so he stops expecting HD locals -- too bad!

Directv is a great product but in Lansing it stinks!


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

engeler1 said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I'll pass the bad news along to my Dad so he stops expecting HD locals -- too bad!
> 
> Directv is a great product but in Lansing it stinks!


Yes, Lansing will get HD locals in 2012 if all goes to plan


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Yes, Lansing will get HD locals in 2012 if all goes to plan


Great news. The lack of HD locals has cost me at least 5 refer-a-friend deals.

And what on earth was the hold up?


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

That is excellent news, but I wouldn't bet on it by the superbowl unless Satracer says more. t-minus 11 months.


----------



## DMG (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you say anything about Monterey/Salinas/Santa Cruz for 2012?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Since I am completely setup for OTA, they can keep their Lansing locals...and I'm 40 miles south of Lansing. I get all OTA channels available in our DMA perfectly fine with a $50 antenna...anyone living in Lansing with D* and isnt getting their locals via OTA, that's their problem, and it would be so easy to correct for them it isnt even funny. Besides, we wont be getting any sub-channels if past history is the measure.


----------



## engeler1 (Oct 26, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Since I am completely setup for OTA, they can keep their Lansing locals...and I'm 40 miles south of Lansing. I get all OTA channels available in our DMA perfectly fine with a $50 antenna...anyone living in Lansing with D* and isnt getting their locals via OTA, that's their problem, and it would be so easy to correct for them it isnt even funny. Besides, we wont be getting any sub-channels if past history is the measure.


The trick is NBC (Channel 10 WILX? from Jackson). This year wanted to watch MSU / ND game. Had a terrible time getting my Dad's OTA antenna to pull it in. He's not going to put an antenna on the roof so his HD Antenna Settup is the best he'll be able to do.

Channel 10 is a tough assignment from DeWitt....

Hope D* solves the problem in 2012!


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Great news. The lack of HD locals has cost me at least 5 refer-a-friend deals.
> 
> And what on earth was the hold up?


Not sure. You need capacity on a spot beam, a local receive facility, uplink, all that kind of stuff. Capacity, cost, etc. I don't know, but those are potential guesses


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Any date for these locals? Any any other markets that might get HD locals "before the superbowl"?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Since I am completely setup for OTA, they can keep their Lansing locals...and I'm 40 miles south of Lansing. I get all OTA channels available in our DMA perfectly fine with a $50 antenna...anyone living in Lansing with D* and isnt getting their locals via OTA, that's their problem, and it would be so easy to correct for them it isnt even funny. Besides, we wont be getting any sub-channels if past history is the measure.


Not everyone wants to deal with OTA and buying AM21's for their HD receivers. Our market finally getting HD locals is a good thing.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

When you see the drop in PQ you may not sing the same tune. While it may be ok for the masses, any of us critical viewers would use OTA for every channel if we had the choice, it always has better PQ....less affected by weather, etc. there are many benefits to OTA. Like I said before, anyone who has been a D* customer for awhile and is serious about getting their locals in HD in a non-served market, would have already dealt with the OTA situation including adding AM21's to the newer models.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> When you see the drop in PQ you may not sing the same tune. While it may be ok for the masses, any of us critical viewers would use OTA for every channel if we had the choice, it always has better PQ....less affected by weather, etc. there are many benefits to OTA. Like I said before, anyone who has been a D* customer for awhile and is serious about getting their locals in HD in a non-served market, would have already dealt with the OTA situation including adding AM21's to the newer models.


The drop in PQ will be negligible. In fact, I was able to compare ABC 53 to the D* feed while watching NASCAR Hotpass a couple of years ago and the D* version was identical.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> The drop in PQ will be negligible. In fact, I was able to compare ABC 53 to the D* feed while watching NASCAR Hotpass a couple of years ago and the D* version was identical.


You may not be as PQ critical as I am...which is good for you.  
I'll stick with OTA whether we get our locals or not.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

What is this standard definition you speak of? Seriously, blocking competing providers from sending out an HD signal does not seem right.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> When you see the drop in PQ you may not sing the same tune. While it may be ok for the masses, any of us critical viewers would use OTA for every channel if we had the choice, it always has better PQ....less affected by weather, etc. there are many benefits to OTA. Like I said before, anyone who has been a D* customer for awhile and is serious about getting their locals in HD in a non-served market, would have already dealt with the OTA situation including adding AM21's to the newer models.


I guess it can come down to where you live...

A few rare days aside, my local FOX affiliate's PQ is equal to that of OTA.
I cannot receive my CBS affiliate, so I cannot comment on the difference between the signals.
My PBS appears to be equal.
My NBC affiliate however appears to be slightly soft compared to OTA...

As for being less affected by weather, it can depend on your circumstances. Certain times of the year, I can actually count on my DirecTV signal to be less affected by the weather, than my antenna.

I'm very grateful for my locals... sure, I wish they'd add ABC in HD, and I wish my local CW affiliate offered HD for DirecTV to carry it, but overall, I'm just glad I don't have to do without them.

~Alan


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

engeler1 said:


> The trick is NBC (Channel 10 WILX? from Jackson). This year wanted to watch MSU / ND game. Had a terrible time getting my Dad's OTA antenna to pull it in. He's not going to put an antenna on the roof so his HD Antenna Settup is the best he'll be able to do.
> 
> Channel 10 is a tough assignment from DeWitt....
> 
> Hope D* solves the problem in 2012!


WILX is halfway between Lansing and Jackson. They are also more than doubling their transmitter power soon:
http://transition.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/tvq?call=WILX&city=&state=


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Rochester/Austin/Mason City (MN/IA) market - 

I usually don't even bother asking for all the obvious reasons but being the Directv HD Locals page on their website show NO upcoming HD Locals for anyone and Satelliteracer does appear to be in a good mood ;-) I might as well. Any chance our market finally gets our HD locals? If you can't answer that's fine. If you can that's awesome! I wonder if Tebow could help move things along?


----------



## de_runner (Mar 31, 2010)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Not everyone wants to deal with OTA and buying AM21's for their HD receivers. Our market finally getting HD locals is a good thing.


Not to mention that DirecTV does a horrible job of managing the AM21 database. I had hope for the OTA addon with the AM21 but still cant receive the local FOX station in HD on the AM21 because "there's no capacity".


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I only have 1 antenna and 1 AM21 and 2 HD Receivers. Would love to get HD on my upstairs receiver without having to do the 'country fix' and recording the show I want downstairs and watching it in the upstairs room...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I only have one antenna as well, you only need one antenna, you just need to distribute the antenna feed to your other HD receiver and pick up another AM21.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything new yet on Lansing HD locals?


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Well we got the new hdUI now all we need is the HD locals!!!:grin::grin:
Any news Yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmoore2004 (Feb 10, 2012)

DirecTV's HD Locals list finally shows Lansing for 2012 now... I was finally about to dish out the cash for an antenna.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

cmoore2004 said:


> DirecTV's HD Locals list finally shows Lansing for 2012 now... I was finally about to dish out the cash for an antenna.


I still would if I were you....PQ is as good as it gets...little to no rain fade


----------



## cmoore2004 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would if it didn't involve running more coax outside, then drilling holes in the wall or roof. I just hope we get the HD locals before NFL starts back up.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's the link to give you 2012 DMAs announced for HD Locals:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2962743#post2962743


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)




----------



## cmoore2004 (Feb 10, 2012)

gct said:


> Here's the link to give you 2012 DMAs announced for HD Locals:


I had actually attempted to post the link but didn't have enough posts to do so. In fact, I can't even quote your link...


----------



## ricendice (Feb 15, 2012)

gct said:


> Here's the link to give you 2012 DMAs announced for HD Locals:


yahoo


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/hd_locals


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Updated timeline for Lansing in HD?


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

In a recent conversation with a Multiband manager (while an upgrade was being performed), he stated they now had an actual "date" which if I remember correctly was Sept 13th. He said they never had that before when Lansing was originally on the list.

So, we shall see. One can only hope.


----------



## suffolk112000 (Nov 18, 2005)

Now I know why I don't have high speed internet yet. 
How sad... it's 2012 people...!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

HGuardian said:


> Excellent. Appreciate it. My parents still live in the Lansing DMA and may be finally getting an HDTV and HD service soon so HD locals are a must for them.


Since they live in the Lansing DM, there is a good chance they could get the channels with a simple antenna as well...exactly the way I have been receiving the Lansing locals in HD for the last 6 years and I'm about 30ish miles from the transmission towers.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Can't come soon enough. Not getting HD Locals on 2 of my 3 receivers just sucks. I can't wait to get rid of the AM21 and antenna altogether.

I realize certain posters are OTA loyalists but I am tired of dealing with it.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Eureka and Mefdorth OR HD LIL's in *TEST this week so they are slowly working on adding new MKT's. Lansing will come.

Doctor j


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Can't come soon enough. Not getting HD Locals on 2 of my 3 receivers just sucks. I can't wait to get rid of the AM21 and antenna altogether.
> 
> I realize certain posters are OTA loyalists but I am tired of dealing with it.


Why aren't you getting HD locals on your other 2 receivers? Hopefully you'll be ok with the lower PQ.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Why aren't you getting HD locals on your other 2 receivers? Hopefully you'll be ok with the lower PQ.


Because I don't want to buy an AM21 for each receiver. As far as the PQ goes I will just bow to your superior discerning eye and expertise on the matter.

Is it possible for anyone to post in this thread without you trying to disparage them for wanting HD locals? Give it a rest.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen anything new on Lansing local??


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

swissin said:


> Has anyone seen anything new on Lansing local??


Anyone??? Anything??? Is this thing on???


----------



## KevetS (Jan 30, 2006)

Last I heard it was likely to happen Q4 this year.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

When I signed up for D* nearly 5 years ago I was told that we'd have HD locals "very soon." LOL


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

And nothing new?

Anyone??? Anything??? Is this thing on???


----------



## KevetS (Jan 30, 2006)

The Lansing market stinks. The thing that gets me the most worked up is that I live within spitting distance of the county line and could get Grand Rapids locals, which have been HD for a long time.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

October for Lansing


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> October for Lansing


 And there it is. About damn time. Hopefully early October.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

:grin:


----------



## SYoshonis (Aug 18, 2012)

Satelliteracer said:


> October for Lansing


Sweet! With any luck, in time to watch MSU beat Michigan again in HD on ABC!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"SYoshonis" said:


> Sweet! With any luck, in time to watch MSU beat Michigan again in HD on ABC!


Just not having to deal with OTA for HD will be nice.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I know a lot of people who will be very happy about this


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

:hurah:


SYoshonis said:


> Sweet! With any luck, in time to watch MSU beat Michigan again in HD on ABC!


Let us hope!!!


----------



## engeler1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Go Green!


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> October for Lansing


Is this comment your own or is it stated on DirecTV's behalf


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Hopefully October??


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> October for Lansing


Is there a date range in October that you can disclose?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Is there a date range in October that you can disclose?


I heard it will be between the 1st and 31st. :lol:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Did the Lansing locals recently switch to a different satellite? Normally I don't get a signal on the 119 sat because of a tree. The signal is still at zero but I am getting my locals now.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/hd_locals


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

swissin said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/hd_locals


We all saw that months ago.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

It's almost October!! hopefully it will be soon


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Still no Local Lansing HD


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Got relatives in Lansing with whole home hr34 setup but no local HDTV. Any suggestions on how to get d to send them the am21 no charge? They feel they are paying for HDTV and not getting what they watch most in HDTV.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Pushed to November.

Two other markets will launch later in October. Lansing early November unless something technical comes up.


----------



## tvfreak1987 (Jan 25, 2012)

Any info as to why it was pushed back? I guess waiting another month isn't too bad, but I'm really getting impatient LOL.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Pushed to November.
> 
> Two other markets will launch later in October. Lansing early November unless something technical comes up.


Hope so!!!:eek2:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Pushed to November.
> 
> Two other markets will launch later in October. Lansing early November unless something technical comes up.


After 5+ years of waiting I guess another few weeks won't hurt.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

November??? 

Waiting thru multiple postponements for ICS on my Thunderbolt from Verizon/HTC and now yet another postponement from D* on my HD locals..........

:bang :bang :bang :bang :bang


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

grover517 said:


> November???
> 
> Waiting thru multiple postponements for ICS on my Thunderbolt from Verizon/HTC and now yet another postponement from D* on my HD locals..........
> 
> :bang :bang :bang :bang :bang


I too am waiting on ICS for my Thunderbolt. HTC has likely delivered the update to Verizon but Verizon seems to be in no hurry to release it. So yeah...


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Are the Lansing HD in test mode yet?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

swissin said:


> Are the Lansing HD in test mode yet?


No....

Pay attention to this thread and this thread... particularly on Wednesday afternoons.

~Alan


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

What will this week bring?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

swissin said:


> What will this week bring?


Nothing......Are you not reading all the posts in this thread?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3106464#post3106464


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Hoping for test!!!!!!!!! If it's November test should be starting and don't need your tone here!!! CCarncross


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Lansing locals finally showed up in Test mode.

How long do you think it will be before they launch?


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Lansing locals finally showed up in Test mode.
COOL!!


----------



## darkon (Sep 2, 2008)

My apologies if this shouldn't be in this thread. 

I am in the Lansing market and have used the am21 for years now. When we do finally get the HD locals what do I do with the channels I am getting from the antenna/am21? My guide has them as -1 for the OTA HD, will that be the same when Direct integrates them in? Can I still use the am21 for the sub-channels since I like some of them especially ME-TV?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

darkon said:


> My apologies if this shouldn't be in this thread.
> 
> I am in the Lansing market and have used the am21 for years now. When we do finally get the HD locals what do I do with the channels I am getting from the antenna/am21? My guide has them as -1 for the OTA HD, will that be the same when Direct integrates them in? Can I still use the am21 for the sub-channels since I like some of them especially ME-TV?


The DirecTV delivered LiL channels will be listed as the following:



gct said:


> *NEW HD-MARKET IN TEST*
> 
> 
> NET|NAME|CHL|NOTES0|NOTES1
> ...


In other words, WLNS would be channel #6 in your Guide, and your AM21 provided channel will be #6-1.

You can continue to use the AM21 for sub-channels, backup in case of technical problems, etc.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Alan!


----------



## darkon (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting that. It helps a lot.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Lansing HD locals launched today.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

So looks like Lansing got DirecTV HD locals before Sprint LTE! 
Good thing you guys are so patient.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Outstanding! Just in time for MSU Basketball!!!!! Go Green!

Now if Verizon would just release ICS for my thunderbolt............


----------



## tvfreak1987 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just discovered them a few min. ago. SWEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

dettxw said:


> So looks like Lansing got DirecTV HD locals before Sprint LTE!
> *Good thing you guys are so patient*.


If not for my AM21 allowing me to get them OTA for the past 5 years I don't know if I'd have been very patient.

For me, the main advantage of HD locals is being able to watch and record them from my other receivers.

And getting rid of the AM21 and antenna is good. I don't care about sub channels so it works out well.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

SPACEMAKER said:


> If not for my AM21 allowing me to get them OTA for the past 5 years I don't know if I'd have been very patient.
> 
> For me, the main advantage of HD locals is being able to watch and record them from my other receivers.
> 
> And getting rid of the AM21 and antenna is good. I don't care about sub channels so it works out well.


With an AM21 what sub-channels do you get on DIRECTV in the Lansing market (on an HR24 not 34, I know that gets everything)? Does 47-2 MeTV get broadcast?


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

AM21 on an HR24 will get beyond what you can now get via satellite:
10.2 Weather
23.2 PBS
23.3 PBS
47.2 Me
53.2 CW

Only one I know is not in the database for the AM21 on HR24:
6.2 Livewell


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

masterdeals said:


> AM21 on an HR24 will get beyond what you can now get via satellite:
> 10.2 Weather
> 23.2 PBS
> 23.3 PBS
> ...


Thanks. An AM21 may be a good investment then.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Isn't there also a 23.4?

I believe there is also a sub channel or two for 18...maybe .2 and .3....


----------



## larrybliss (Nov 12, 2011)

"masterdeals" said:


> AM21 on an HR24 will get beyond what you can now get via satellite:
> 10.2 Weather
> 23.2 PBS
> 23.3 PBS
> ...


I live in the Northern suburbs and I can also get WCMU 28 and subchanels from Mt Pleasant and Fox 66 and subchanels from Flint with the am-21


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

HGuardian said:


> Thanks. An AM21 may be a good investment then.


I am probably going to sell my AM21 for like $35. I bought it about 22 months ago when I got my HR24. Works great and is in great shape.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

"CCarncross" said:


> Isn't there also a 23.4?
> 
> I believe there is also a sub channel or two for 18...maybe .2 and .3....


23.4 was eliminated by wkar a few months ago. They no longer duplicate PBS in HD and SD. 18 has no subchannels, and I dont recall them having any in the past.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

ccarncross said:


> isn't there also a 23.4?
> 
> I believe there is also a sub channel or two for 18...maybe .2 and .3....


pbs 23.1 23.2 23.3 23.4


----------



## tvfreak1987 (Jan 25, 2012)

^23.4 no longer exists. Read the post above yours.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

There is still a 23.4 programmed in the Directv HR2x database. That doesn't mean WKAR is broadcasting it. If you tune 23.4 you should just get searching for signal.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Before I disconnected my AM21 and antenna I decided to compare the PQ and sound between OTA and DirecTV. There is no difference in PQ or sound as far as I can tell. And I get way less macroblocking during sporting events through DirecTV's signal.

Another thing that I noticed is that the OTA signal was about 5 seconds behing the DirecTV signal which would often result in the very beginning of some shows being cut off (most notably, Modern Family) but that no longer happens.

I fully realize that some people love their OTA and swear by the PQ/sound, etc but for me, having DirecTV supply HD locals is an improvement over OTA.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I did comparisons for a few days but kept the OTA, because of the superior audio and PQ. The added benefit is I dont have the potential to lost my locals in inclement weather, unless the station goes out.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"CCarncross" said:


> I did comparisons for a few days but kept the OTA, because of the superior audio and PQ. The added benefit is I dont have the potential to lost my locals in inclement weather, unless the station goes out.


I don't think OTA offers any discernible improvement in PQ or sound. I'd challenge anyone to prove they can tell the difference.


----------

